# Swissvax Mystery Vs. Crystal Rock



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey guys,

Following the 11 pages thread about which wax to buy..

I must say I REALLY want to try Raceglaze Black Label. I have to option:

I buy BL and Mystery or I simply buy Crystal Rock.

What would you go for!? Do you think Mystery carry that prestige as much as CR does?

Your thought?

Frank!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

BLACKLABEL would be my choise no doubt,
Mystery is needless,thats how BL is good.
I would go on CR and BL,both amazing waxes,the best there is.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with you but I think my customer would like to know that I own a Swissvax wax.. as stupid as this!


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

..But really what's the point of mystery? BOS is 51% and mystery 55% but it cost 3x more? whhy? is it only because of the plexiglass casing?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

frankiman said:


> ..But really what's the point of mystery? BOS is 51% and mystery 55% but it cost 3x more? whhy? is it only because of the plexiglass casing?


No mate have no doubt,mystery is much better then BOS,
first of all,not all costumers know about wax brands.
for the one that does,you can offer shield with an extra protection issue!
or get a used pot of bos to those who really want SWISSVAX,and in the same time save a few quids..
when your costumer with a black audi or black bmw will see BLACKLABEL on it,they will be speechless due the amazing result.
its all a thing of price,if youll see that pepole will add the extra quids for CR,you can add that to your collection.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Crystal Rock for me. 

Used pot if you can. I don't agree with the price rise.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm putting BOS up in the for sale section tonight, so could we please say nice things about it for the next 3 hours?


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

How much Andy?


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

amiller said:


> I'm putting BOS up in the for sale section tonight, so could we please say nice things about it for the next 3 hours?


Mouahaha! Nice call!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I went for Crystal Rock, should be here tomorrow. I'll try and get some on my car over the weekend if I get a chance.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Crystal rock= best wax in the world


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

frankiman said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Following the 11 pages thread about which wax to buy..
> 
> ...


Tim from envy is selling his CR pot in the sale section,you can get it and save yourself a few..quids.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

I had an amazing deal on a pot of Mystery and CR.. I will probably end up selling the Mystery in order to get Black Label tho!

Then, I think I will be all-set with other 100ish wax. + sealant and coating.


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Durability-wise ? would Mystery be close to CR?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I doubt it. Mystery is an older wax now, CR is more new age so should have improved on durability a lot.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I haven't used Black Label, but from what I hear, it has the looks of BoS with the durability of Crystal Rock..


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Well Black Label is just because of the special jar and the little ''underground'' image they give to the people or maybe I should say the underdog ?

The point of having those waxes is very little people have them and be different.

I'm curious, I will try them but I might end up selling CR and keeping Mystery because CR has a better resale value. I will see once I test them how I like them.

But I def. have an eyes on Black Label, if anyone has a jar for sale, HIT ME UP! 

Then, I will have to look at Zymol's wax... vintage.. or maybe a sample of royale haha


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

dooka said:


> I haven't used Black Label, but from what I hear, it has the looks of BoS with the durability of Crystal Rock..


BL as much better looks then BOS and slightly better durability then CR.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

I may be biased but I've not used anything as nice as Crystal Rock before, i've also got BOS, and have used Glasur, and Concours but none come close for me....

I only use it on special cars really, so that helps but this V8 Vantage came up beautiful with 2 layers of CR on it!


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

does CR has a special glow unique to it? or it's only the overall plus of the wax that make it sweet?

Here, most people drive their car for only 6 months. So, 6 month of durability is max. look and beading is more important to them and ease of use is important to me lol

I hope I will use CR real soon.

thanks for your comments guys, you guys are nice!


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

@ronwash

do you have black label, mystery and crystal rock?


----------

